# how to help protect against rust under tgruck



## gmcplowtruck (Jun 13, 2007)

i have an 2001 dodge 2500 that has been used 2 seasons now as my main plow truck and it is gettinmg pretty ruff now i just put a plow and salter in my new 2006 gmc dump for a back up and i dont want it to look like the dodge if i have to use it
i was going to spray used oil under them but i am going to have to thin the oil with something all suggestions would be apreciated
thanks


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

go to search (above) and check out Fluid Film, thats what you want, it won't put metal back on your truck but it's the next best thing


Good luck and welcome to PS.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yes fluid film will work wonders


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

FF it is. check out the fluid film forum for testimonials and pics.


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Be carefull what you put on the wax undercoat on the GMC , many things will desolve it . Do a test area first , there's nothing but raw steel under it , no primer.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

ticki2;587415 said:


> Be carefull what you put on the wax undercoat on the GMC , many things will desolve it . Do a test area first , there's nothing but raw steel under it , no primer.


ive coated mine twice and no problems to report


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ticki2;587415 said:


> Be carefull what you put on the wax undercoat on the GMC , many things will desolve it .


 And fortunately FF isn't one of them. 

Brake lines are the critical things on these trucks. Make sure you get them coated well from the master cylinder down to the ABS module on the inside of the dr side frame rail. That's where they'll rot off first. Be sure to pull the front plastic skid shield down and get the line going to the right from wheel as well.

Spray away. :waving:


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

B&B;587447 said:


> And fortunately FF isn't one of them.
> Spray away. :waving:


Good to know !


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Remember don't get the FF on your brake rotors!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

grandview;587519 said:


> Remember don't get the FF on your brake rotors!


thats just mean lol


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i think the gen 2 dodges (94-01) just had alot of problems with rust. All of mine have the exact same rust in teh exact same spots

get your truck uncoated, and apply sometype of oil to it... i have been spraying mine down with WD 40 , which has worked great in the engine compartment, not so much on the body....

they say FF, i have personally never tried it,.... but im sure its on the list for me this year


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

elite1msmith;587618 said:


> .. i have been spraying mine down with WD 40 , which has worked great in the engine compartment, not so much on the body....
> 
> they say FF, i have personally never tried it,.... but im sure its on the list for me this year


I think you should be posting this in the WD-40 Thread.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i have a thin coat of rhino liner base or something under mine. It isnt actually undercoat but some mix of rhino i had a rhino dealer do. the sides of the truck are rhino half down. had someone scrape it down and do it they covered near the whole underside of the truck. then fluid film, and amsoil metal protector i used to cover what that didnt. seems to all have stayed. sprayed between the bed and cab, in all the body panels too, in the doors, engine compartment, battery area, taligate, and all the little gaps, taillight and headlight sockets, etc. (im a little ocd). only issue i have is i sprayed too much of the amsoil and it came out of the cracks and crevices in the truck and dries piss yellow. also the rocker panels where you step in and out. piss yellow too and the stuff doesnt come off to easy,.
id say my truck is pretty much rust proof though and the amsoil and fluid film applied last year is still there and holding up. Ive had one little half inch by inch or so rhino liner section start peeling underneath where i tore it some how (rock?)and i glued it down with super glue crap. ditto on the brake lines. they are a must.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;587618 said:


> i think the gen 2 dodges (94-01) just had alot of problems with rust. All of mine have the exact same rust in teh exact same spots
> 
> get your truck uncoated, and apply sometype of oil to it... i have been spraying mine down with WD 40 , which has worked great in the engine compartment, not so much on the body....
> 
> they say FF, i have personally never tried it,.... but im sure its on the list for me this year


WD 40 is a useless product to use, it evaporates, we've tried it and you might as well use nothing. JMO


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

crc corrosion inhibitor is one of the best things I have ever used. Id like to c how that compares to fluid film for sure! Weather on not it removes wax undercoat I have no clue but i used it on mt 01 2500 hd and It still looks like the day I put it on.

http://www.crcindustries.com/marine/content/prod_detail.aspx?PN=06026&S=N

crc is best used before rust starts. I dont think it would put it over rust like fluid film.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

brad96z28;588186 said:


> Weather on not it removes wax undercoat I have no clue.


It will at least soften it as its (CRC) petroleum based. Even a water based degreaser will remove the wax if you pressure wash or wipe it.


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

On all frame, springs, axles, steering companents etc I use BD high solids spray paint. It looks great and filles well and stops rust. Ive used this for a couple seasons now and havent had to redo it yet.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

A friend of mine would just spray his used motor oil on the Frame. It does leak down for a bit after it is sprayed, but works for him.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Fluid Film...aka FF

Pull your door panels clean and coat the inside of your doors.
The door bottoms seam to rot out first


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

bribrius;587702 said:


> i have a thin coat of rhino liner base or something under mine. It isnt actually undercoat but some mix of rhino i had a rhino dealer do. the sides of the truck are rhino half down. had someone scrape it down and do it they covered near the whole underside of the truck. then fluid film, and amsoil metal protector i used to cover what that didnt. seems to all have stayed. sprayed between the bed and cab, in all the body panels too, in the doors, engine compartment, battery area, taligate, and all the little gaps, taillight and headlight sockets, etc. (im a little ocd). only issue i have is i sprayed too much of the amsoil and it came out of the cracks and crevices in the truck and dries piss yellow. also the rocker panels where you step in and out. piss yellow too and the stuff doesnt come off to easy,.
> id say my truck is pretty much rust proof though and the amsoil and fluid film applied last year is still there and holding up. Ive had one little half inch by inch or so rhino liner section start peeling underneath where i tore it some how (rock?)and i glued it down with super glue crap. ditto on the brake lines. they are a must.


I don't want to start a fight with anyone BUT, what do you think worked better the FF or Amsoil?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;612579 said:


> I don't want to start a fight with anyone BUT, what do you think worked better the FF or Amsoil?


all i can say is the amsoil is a b*tch to get off. I have scrubbed some of that crap. Have a streak running down the front bumper from when i did the headlight sockets that has survived me scrubbing it, and many car washes.
It is also slippery if put on heavy so im thinking about putting it on my blade this year.
Tried ff on the blade last year and it didnt hold up well. I will let you know how the amsoil does after i plow a couple storms. Like i said it dries piss yellow so should blend in with the fisher. ussmileyflag
Other idea im thinking of is just throwing a gallon of laquer on the blade. If its slippery and stays on (and cheap) i could care less what it looks like.

If you have doubts. just use both.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been using Amsoil but everyone seems to swear by FF. Your right it does dry yellow works great on the CATs though. Thanks for the info.

By the way to get it off I use my pressure washer 3500psi with the Hotsy turned all the way up 200+ degrees.


----------

